# Diawa Freams - "Oil Seal"



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

OK - I fish from a kayak, my reels cop constant spray, and the odd dunking. Been looking for a "waterproof" reel ever since I found a waterproof camera.

I bought picked up a 3000 on sale at FOOW last week. Is it the answer, or am I a sucker for sophisticated advertising?

http://daiwafishing.com.au/?p=7551



> "Daiwa's primary design motivation in redeveloping the spinning reel was to exclude water. Given the spinning reels popularity amongst anglers fishing marine waters, sealing was a major goal in taking these reels to the next level. No leakage would mean no corrosion, longer life and better performance.
> When saltwater penetrates a reel and dries, it crystallizes, and then erodes gears and bearings. Although waterproof gaskets and "o rings' prevent water intrusion in most instances, they have the disadvantage of, producing friction and thus winding inertia.
> With saltwater fishing, in order to increase the durability of the reel, Daiwa had to make the waterproof structure an absolute priority. Through years of research and development, Daiwa found the solution, we have placed a new high density cellulose seal impregnated with water resistant oil inside the "capsule body". This has eliminated water and salt intrusion.
> Oil Shield not only prevents water intrusion it also provides smoother revolution to the rotor system and increases sensitivity. Anglers will feel more connected to lures, detect more bites and fight fish with ease. Real design and real technological development for 'reel sensitivity'."


----------



## paulthetaffy (Jan 27, 2010)

it was on sale??? eeeek!! I was looking at these too, they look and feel great and if that oil seal does what it's meant to, this could be the perfect every-day small yakking reel!

(how much was it BTW?)


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

I have a few freams and love them but unless the latest one is different which it may well be, don't dip it under the water.


----------



## Stevie (Jan 16, 2011)

Water resistant perhaps but van staal and zeebas are the only truly dunkable sealed reels as far as I know. I looked into it a bit a while back. I wouldn't dunk any mid range reels regularly in the salt.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

No reel is Tom-proof.


----------



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

This is a new 2011 version Kerry.

Surely Dave, putting a "new high density cellulose seal impregnated with water resistant oil inside the capsule body" means this little reel is a bit more me-proof than other reels?

If not, at least it gives me another angle on the yummies at the beach - I can show off the features of my new reel - better performance, smoother penetration, o rings, deep intrusion, reduced friction, body oil, increased sensitivity to detect bites.....they love that sort of "diawa" fishing talk!

(although have to be careful not to mention the cellulose (hail damaged yummy bums?) or leakage and impregnation).


----------



## tryto2fish (Nov 14, 2008)

lol.....all those latest gimmick.
ask yourself this,
how do i service the reel if it accidentally went for a dip?.
where to source those so called magnetic oil?.
price for oil?......service from daiwa?


----------



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

That's a bit harsh on diawa, tryto2fish. After all, they claim to have pioneered the use of "water resistant" oil. Must be way superior to the ordinary (non-water resistant?) oil their competitors use.



> "ask yourself this, how do i service the reel if it accidentally went for a dip?"


I ask myself that each time a reel accidently takes a dip. I then answer myself: "MrX, you uncoordinated #@$%, you can't be trusted to service your own reels, find yourself a cheap dunk-proof one. "


----------



## tryto2fish (Nov 14, 2008)

lol.....comes to think about it its not harsh from my end.
how often does saltwater goes into the reel from the top of all our reels when fishing either land base,boat or kayak?.
how often do we all accidentally drop the reels into the saltwater it self during our lovely pursuit?.

what daiwa comes with is still a gimmick nether less to say.saltwater intrusion from the rotor......if the design is normal like most i doubt it will ever happened unless its raining saltwater.

never mind me.....just have a bit to much time to kill


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

Tom after pressure injecting saltwater and sand into my reels and performing an autopsy I'm skeptical.
I reckon a Van Stall would be the only reel to survive. Having no bail arm and a sealed gear case it would stand a chance.
All my reels ended up with sand through the bail arm mechanism and between the rotor and the body. Only the Catalina kept the water and sand out of the gear case. Even the Stella that has an oil port got some sand in through the anti reverse lever (why dont reels just go anti reverse all the time?).
You may be able to charm the yummies for a while with that sweet Daiwa hype but at some stage they will find out that you have sand in your lube. :lol:


----------



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

What would fishing gear promos be like without sexy-sounding gimmicks?

Keep in mind the freams is promoted as a low-cost waterproof reel - we are not talking certate/saltiga "mag-seal".



> "...at some stage they will find out that you have sand in your lube"


Reminds me of an old Rodney Rude "I hate That" song.

Garry, I don't think even my cheap and reliable alvey would survive our efforts at pressure injected saltwater/sand unscathed. :lol: The success of your catalina, when you tested it against the stella, is a good add for diawa's waterproofing efforts. Next time you are testing with the sandmonster, try a freams against a catalina. I will do freams v stradic fi.


----------



## paulthetaffy (Jan 27, 2010)

looks like Daiwa are pushing this tech into more new reels...
http://daiwafishing.com.au/?p=7787
...mmmmm high speed....I want one

paulthetackleslut


----------

